# Idioms and Phrases..Alphabetical



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2022)

A  Bee on One's Bonnet

B


----------



## officerripley (Aug 23, 2022)

Better Late Than Never

C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2022)

Cat got your tongue?

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Don't look a Gift horse in the mouth

E


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2022)

Easy for you to say.

F


----------



## officerripley (Aug 24, 2022)

Feed a fever; starve a cold.

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2022)

Getting a  second  wind

H


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2022)

Home sweet home

I


----------



## officerripley (Aug 24, 2022)

In one ear and out the other

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2022)

Johnny-Come-Lately

K


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2022)

Kangaroo Court

L


----------



## officerripley (Aug 24, 2022)

(Fun thread, tinytn; thanks for starting!)

Least said, soonest mended

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2022)

Mad as a Hatter 

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 24, 2022)

No sooner said then done!

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

officerripley said:


> (Fun thread, tinytn; thanks for starting!)


I agree!  Thank you, @tinytn


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

O
Opportunity Knocks.

P


----------



## officerripley (Aug 24, 2022)

Pretty is as pretty does

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2022)

*Quick as a whistle!

R*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 24, 2022)

Read my  Lips

S


----------



## officerripley (Aug 24, 2022)

(The) Squeaky wheel gets the grease

T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Time will tell.

U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2022)

Up to no good

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Variety is the spice of life

W


----------



## officerripley (Aug 25, 2022)

When in Rome, do as the Romans

X


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

X marks the spot.

Y


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

" _Yes and No... "

Z_


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Zero Hour !

A


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

A stitch in time, saves _nine!  

B_


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Bad news travels fast

C


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Corner the market.

D


----------



## tinytn (Aug 25, 2022)

Depths of Dispair

E


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2022)

Eat like a horse

F


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Flight risk.

G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2022)

*Get Your Act Together

H*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Home sweet home.

I


----------



## officerripley (Aug 26, 2022)

In like Flynn

J


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

In vino veritas  (Under the influence of alcohol, a person tells the truth)

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2022)

Jack of all trades!

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2022)

Killing  two birds with one stone

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

Lost in thought.

M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

Motherly Love

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

Never a dull Moment

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2022)

*"Over The Moon"

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

Prevention is better than cure

Q


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2022)

Quakes in his shoes

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

Read my Lips

S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

Save the best for last.

T


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 26, 2022)

Time will tell

U


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2022)

Under the mattress

V


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Vim and Vigor 

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2022)

Wait for it

X


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2022)

X  
Your guess is as good as mine!

Z


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Zoned for business.

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

An Apple a day , keeps the Dr, away

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Birds and the Bees    

C


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

Cool as a Cucumber 

D


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Deck the halls.

E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

Eat your heart out,!

F


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

Flew the coop!  

G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2022)

Get a room!

H


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

_Hand it over!



*I*_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2022)

It's not fair 

J


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Jack and Jill went up the hill.

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2022)

Keep a lookout..  

L


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

_Laughing all the way to the bank.

_I thought the phrase went that way, but I can't remember for sure if I got it right, or even, what it means. 



*M*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2022)

You got it  right,, But i don't know either what it means,  


Makeing a mountain out of a mole hill.

N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2022)

I think it means someone is supposedly  "just kidding" about something, but is really getting rich off of whatever it is.

No problem  (Seems to have replaced "You're welcome.")

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Onward and Upward!

P

(_Thanks for that input above, both of you!)_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2022)

Poop and scoop 

Q


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2022)

Queen For a Day

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2022)

Read My Lips

S


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2022)

Staring into space.....

T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2022)

Take five.

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Up a Blind Alley

V


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Vacancies available

W


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2022)

Water under the bridge  (or over the dam)

Let's skip to A.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 31, 2022)

A Bird in hand is worth two in a bush.

B


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Baker's Dozen

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2022)

Christmas Cheer

D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2022)

Down in the Dumps

E


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

Earn your keep.

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2022)

Fan the flames

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

_Grilled me for hours, they did!

H_


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> _Grilled me for hours, they did!
> 
> H_


HUH ?.. since when was that a well known Idiom ?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Well, @hollydolly  ... I was thinking mostly of the part that "_grilling" someone, for hours, _*is* a common metaphorical type of phrase here, but it seemed to require a couple of extra words with it.... probably not the best post.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Hit The roof

I


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

It takes two to Tango

J


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Jump the gun

K


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Keep a stiff upper lip

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2022)

Lend a hand





M


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Make a mountain out of a molehill

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2022)

Nitpicking

O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2022)

Older than the hills

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 3, 2022)

Pull the wool over one's eyes!

Q/R

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Quality Time

R


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Read someone the riot act

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Scrape the bottom of the Barrel

T


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Take the rough with the smooth

U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

Under the weather

V


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Vicious Circle

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

_water under the bridge.....

x/y/z?_


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2022)

Youthful enthusiasm

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

"_ zoo"


Okay, I know that is not a phrase, but it is a sort of idiom,
whenever that word is used to refer to a room in your house, while people are having lots of wild fun, 
or when describing how crowded and unruly, a store or mall environment was, or the first day of college registration, etc.

*A*_


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2022)

A dime  a dozen  ...

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2022)

Bakers' dozen.

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2022)

Cheap and Cheerful 

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2022)

Down and Out

E


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2022)

Early to bed and early to rise

F


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Fool and his money are soon parted

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Grass grows greener on the other side

H


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Hard as nails

i


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2022)

Inch by Inch

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Jury's out on that....

K


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Keep the wolf from the door

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Lasting impression

M


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Make hay while the sun shines 

N


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Never say die

O


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Only speak when spoken to

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2022)

*Pretty as a picture,

Q*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2022)

Quality rather than quantity

R


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Raise the bar.

S


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Sure thing.

T


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Tomorrow never comes

U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2022)

Under the Weather
V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2022)

Veni vidi vici 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2022)

Water off a duck's back

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2022)

X Marks the spot!

Y


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

You ain't worth the salt in my tears!

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2022)

Artistic License

B


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Busy as a Beaver

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2022)

Cheap as chips

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Deep  Pockets

E


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Etched in stone

F


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2022)

Flowery Prose

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Glass house

H


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Heads will roll

I


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Icing  on the cake

J


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Just when you think it can't get any worse......

K


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Kick the can down the road.

L


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Listen to your heart

M


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2022)

Mind over Matter

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2022)

Never say never

O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2022)

Over the moon

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Pulling the wool over one's eyes.

Q


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Quit while you're ahead

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2022)

Reduce to ashes

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2022)

Stop the rot

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2022)

Time to get a move on!

U


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2022)

Use your head

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2022)

Viper in Bosom

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2022)

What's up, Doc?

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2022)

Yours sincerely

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2022)

Zero  hour

A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2022)

A  little bird told me

B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2022)

Bouncing baby boy

C


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2022)

Cat got your tounge?

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2022)

Dark  horse

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2022)

Expect the unexpected 

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2022)

Face the Music

G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2022)

Gentlemen prefer blondes

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2022)

Hold your horses!

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

In a minute

J


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2022)

June bride

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2022)

Keep a stiff upper lip!

L


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2022)

Look for the silver lining

M


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

Mind over matter

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2022)

Nothing ventured; nothing gained.

O


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Open your eyes.

P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

Pest Control

Q


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Quiet as a Mouse

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2022)

Run the gauntlet 

S


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Speak when spoken to!

T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

Take a chance

U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2022)

Unsung hero

V


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Vale of Tears

W


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2022)

White as Snow

X/Y/Z


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Yellow streak

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Z

At a loss for words.

B


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Bad to the bone.

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Cream of the Crop

D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2022)

Damn the torpedoes

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2022)

Elephant in the room

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2022)

Fishing for compliments 

G


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

Getting down to brass tacks

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Hanging on by a thread

I


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

In the blink of an eye

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

jaywalking....? 

K


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2022)

Keep your eye on the prize

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Let the Cat our of the Bag

M


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Make the most of the opportunity.

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

No sooner said then done!

O


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Opposites attract!  

P


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2022)

Pretty as a peach!

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2022)

Quick  fix!

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2022)

Running out

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2022)

Say it with flowers 

T


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

Too good to be True! 

(_If it sounds like it; then, it _*is!  )

U*


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Useless as teats on a boar hog.

V


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

_Vanilla, Chocolate, or Strawberry?



W_


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Water under the bridge

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2022)

You're welcome

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

zzzzz's  

A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Added insult to injury

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2022)

Back in the day 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2022)

Cash  cow

D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2022)

Dog days of summer

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2022)

Easy  come,   easy go

F


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Foggy thinking

G


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

Get down to brass tacks

H


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

_Home sweet home_

I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

In one ear and out the other

J


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

_Juicy stories!   

K_


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

King of the Mountain!

L


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

_Last but not least!! 

M_


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

Momma Mia !!!

N


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Nasty weather, out there!

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh My Goodness!!  

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Say it isn't so!  

T


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

OOPS! That should start with a
*P .*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Pleased to _meetcha!  

Q ?
R?_


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 20, 2022)

Quit picking on me


R


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Rich beyond measure

S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2022)

So be it..

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Throw in the Towel

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2022)

Up  the  ante

V


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

_Value for your dollar_

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2022)

Why me   

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

X marks the spot every time!!!

y


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Yellow streak

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Zing, went the strings of my heart!

A


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

April showers bring May flowers  

B


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

Build bridges, not walls.

C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2022)

Crash and burn

D


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2022)

Dead Duck

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2022)

Everyone's a winner

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2022)

Face the Music 

G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2022)

Go forth and prosper

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2022)

Have a nice day

I


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2022)

In vino veritas

J


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2022)

Jig is Up

K


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2022)

Keep the home fires burning

L


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Little acorns grow big trees.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2022)

Make  or  Break

N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2022)

Needle in a Haystack

O


----------



## Patch (Sep 25, 2022)

Off the beaten path

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2022)

Paint the Town  Red

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2022)

Quiet as a mouse

R


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Roll with the tide

S


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Save for a rainy day!

T


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Turn a new leaf

U


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Use it or lose it.

V


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

Vicious circle

W


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Walking back his words.

x/ y/ z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)

You can't please everyone.

A


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2022)

A stitch in time
B


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)

Beware of the Ides

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2022)

Cut the cake

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2022)

*Do the Dew

E*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

Eat your vegetables!

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2022)

Food For Thought

G


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

Gosh, darn it!



H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Hang in there.

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2022)

If you can't run with the big dogs,  stay on  the porch

J


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2022)

Just five more minutes 

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2022)

Keep plugging away.

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2022)

Look both ways.

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2022)

Make my Day!

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2022)

Never thought in a million years

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2022)

On a mission

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2022)

Put your money where you mouth is.

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2022)

_Quality Assurance_

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2022)

Rhyme  or Reason

S


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Sticks out like a sore thumb!

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2022)

Take your time.

U


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Use your brain, its the little thing that counts..

V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2022)

Victory gardens  (Anybody else old enough to remember them, from WW2?)

w


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

War of words

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2022)

Zip it 

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2022)

Air out your grievances and disagreements.

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

By the way,

C.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2022)

Call  the shots

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2022)

_Double down._

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2022)

Ever the optimist 

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

_Fake it till you make it.

G_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Get a  move on!

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Heavy heart

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2022)

Inside scoop

J


----------



## Patch (Oct 5, 2022)

Justice in blind

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2022)

Kiss and tell

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Learning the hard way.

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2022)

Money don't grow on trees...  

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Nitty  Gritty

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Out of the frying pan into the the fire!!

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Open your mind!  
(or, _open-minded ?  )

P_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Peter piper picked a peck of pickeled peppers

Q


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Quit for the weekend! 
???

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Read my lips 

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

_Show your cards.

T_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Throw in the Towel

U


----------



## Patch (Oct 6, 2022)

Under the gun

V


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2022)

Vestal virgins

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2022)

Walk  in  the Park

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

Yes and No

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

Zig and Zagged

A


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

A stitch in time saves nine.

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2022)

Better than nothing 

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Cool as a cucumber

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

_Dodged a bullet

E_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Every dog has a tail to wag about,

F


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2022)

Fresh as a daisy

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

_Guess what!!



H_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Have your foot in the door?

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

_I dunno.  

J_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Jig is up!

K


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

_Knight in shining armor!    

L_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Let the cat out of the bag!

M


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2022)

Missed the boat

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2022)

Nothing new under the sun

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2022)

Oldest trick in the book

P


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

_Pulling for you!

Q_


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Quit while you're ahead!

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

Room for improvement!

S


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2022)

Safety in numbers.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2022)

Take your time

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2022)

Under  lock  and key

V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Very interesting...  

W


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

_Wishful thinking!_

x/ y/ z?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

You got that right!!

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2022)

Zero aptitude

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Adding insult to injury

B


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Bull in a China closet.

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Click Bait

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Dead as a Doornail

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Egg on your face.  



F


----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2022)

Failure is the mother of success.

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2022)

Game  on

H


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

_Hostess with the mostest!_

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2022)

If I knew you were coming, I'd have baked a cake

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

_Just a minute!_

(And thank you, @Sparky !!! 
I will be back, tomorrow!  )

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm King of the Mountain,,

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

_Last but Not least!

M_


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2022)

Make  a killing

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Not on my time!

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

Only the strong survive 

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2022)

Pass the time of day

Q


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

Quick as a Bunny

R


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)

Roses are Red

S


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Stupid is as stupid does.  (Forrest Gump)

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2022)

_Times Up!  

U_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2022)

Ugly sweater

V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

^^^^ Huh?

Volumes of Books

W


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Willful ignorance

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2022)

tinytn said:


> ^^^^ Huh?
> 
> Volumes of Books
> 
> W








"Ugly sweater" is an annual joke that turns up every year just before Xmas. It refers to those loud, gaudy sweaters that some people like to wear to Xmas parties. Our theatre group here is having an Ugly Sweater Singalong early in December this year. I don't own one, guess I'll have to try the thrift shops. Or maybe they sell them online.

Y - You've got to be kidding.

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2022)

Myself, I didn't remember that reference to Ugly Sweaters, either.
Sounds like fun.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2022)

A
_After all was said and done....._

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2022)

Between a rock and a hard place

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2022)

Can't see the wood for the trees 

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Don't touch me _there_!

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Empty pockets!  

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Flat as a pancake

G


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Gird yourself

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2022)

Hanging in there

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

It never rains but it pours 

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

_Just another Manic Monday.....

K_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Keep your chin up!

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

_Lake-effect snow!_

(This is the term used to describe the unusually high amounts of snowfall, during winters in the Northern USA areas, just this side of the Great Lakes.  When the cold Canadian air crosses over those chilly waters, it causes extra snowfall totals, on the other side.)

*M*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Make my day!

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Nary a care in the world!

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Oh, to be young again !

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2022)

Put your money where your mouth is.

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Quiet before  the  Storm

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

Rain rain go away 

S


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Starting over from Scratch

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

To each his own

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2022)

Under lock and key

V


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Valuable lesson learned.

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2022)

What was learned?

D


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Y
_You said it!

Z/ A_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2022)

Zip your lip!

A


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2022)

Act your age

B


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2022)

Beggars can't be choosers 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2022)

Can of worms

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2022)

Down in the Dumps

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 16, 2022)

Everybody’s doing it

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2022)

Face the music

G


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Garbage in, garbage out.

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2022)

Hold it!

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2022)

It's all true

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

Jog my memory

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2022)

Keep your chin up!

L


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Let the chips fall where they may.

M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2022)

Make hay while the sun shines

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2022)

No laughing  matter

O


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 18, 2022)

Off the record

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2022)

Piece of cake


Q


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2022)

Quick on the draw

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Read em' and Weep

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2022)

Soup to Nuts

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Take it or Leave it 

U


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2022)

Under the Weather

V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2022)

Voice in the wilderness

W


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 19, 2022)

Where there is a ""will", there is a way

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

X  Factor

Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 20, 2022)

Your as young/old as you feel

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2022)

Ask someone else

B


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

Bringing home the Bacon

C


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Catch a few winks

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2022)

Days of wine and roses

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2022)

Every  man for himself

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

Follow that car

G


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 23, 2022)

Get going please

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2022)

Have a good Day!

I


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2022)

It's tea time

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2022)

Just what the doctor  ordered

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2022)

Keep on , Keeping on.,

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2022)

Let  the cat  out of the bag

M


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Many are called, but few are chosen

N


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2022)

Never a dull moment...

O


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2022)

O Brother, where art thou?

P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

Pull the wool over one's eyes

Q/R


----------



## Patch (Oct 25, 2022)

Quick as greased lightening

R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2022)

Roger, Over and Out.

S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 25, 2022)

Stupid is as stupid does..

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2022)

Trials and Tribulations....

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2022)

Under the radar

V


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

Vanish in to thin air

W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2022)

Watch this space

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2022)

Xtreme Sports  

Y/ Z


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

You’ll never know if you never try.

Z


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2022)

Zip it!

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Actions speak louder than words.

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2022)

Basket  case

C


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Court of public opinion

D


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Don't feed the bears

E


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Eat your words.  

F


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

For Heaven's sake!!!

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2022)

Go for broke

H


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Head for the hills.

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2022)

I've got a hunch

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

_June brides...

K_


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2022)

Know thyself

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2022)

Leave it to me.  (followed by: _I will take care of it!)

M_


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Man  in  the street

N


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

Not everyone is so lucky

O


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

One day at a time,,

P


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Page  Turner

Q


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2022)

Quiz kid

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Render a decision

S


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2022)

Say-so

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Take a hike

U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2022)

Up Up and Away

V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Victory at Last!

W


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2022)

Wag  the dog

X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Your the Best!

Z


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2022)

Skip Z

April showers

B


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

Bug off!!!!

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Call of the Wild

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2022)

Dog Days

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2022)

Every dog has its  day

F


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Fit as a Fiddle

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2022)

Good as Gold

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Hot as Hell

I


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2022)

Inch by Inch

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2022)

Johnny  on  the  spot

K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2022)

Keep On Keeping On

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2022)

Like it or lump it

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2022)

Make my Day

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2022)

Never say Never

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2022)

Older than dirt !

P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2022)

Push the envelope 

Q/R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2022)

Reach for the stars

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2022)

Straw that broke the Camels back

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2022)

Two peas in the pod

U/V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2022)

Ugly as a stick

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Vanity ,flew out the window

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Weather  a  storm

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2022)

You never know.

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Zing went the strings in my heart

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2022)

Are we there yet

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Babe in  the  woods

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Cows in the Corn

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2022)

Darkest before dawn 

E


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

Eat your heartout !

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Fat  chance!

G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2022)

Grass is greener on the other side

H


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

It's six of one and half dozen of the other,,

J


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Justice delayed is justice denied

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2022)

Keep it to yourself.

L


----------



## Patch (Nov 7, 2022)

Lie with dogs, wake with fleas.

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)

Major  League

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2022)

No time like the present

O


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

Once bitten, twice shy

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

Over my dead body!

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2022)

_Picture Perfect!



Q_


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2022)

Quiet please.. 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2022)

Red  Tape

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

So be it !

T


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 7, 2022)

That'll be the day!

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2022)

Under  your  nose ...

V


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

Vote like your life depended on it

W


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2022)

Whale of a time

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2022)

X-ray Vision!

Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

You gotta be kidding! 

Z


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2022)

Actions speak louder than words.

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2022)

Better safe than sorry.

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2022)

Call if you ned help


D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2022)

_Do Not Disturb.

E_


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Easier said then done..

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2022)

F ....   Famous Last Words

G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2022)

Go forth and prosper

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Hand writing is on the wall

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2022)

Is there a doctor in the house 

J


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2022)

Just say no

K


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Kill them with kindness

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2022)

Love at first sight ?

M


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Mind your own beeswax!

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2022)

Never say never.

O


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2022)

Once bitten  twice shy

P


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2022)

Pass the buck

Q


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Quit while you're ahead.

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2022)

Rack  your  brain

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2022)

Spill the beans

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Talk the Talk

U


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2022)

Use your head

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Veddy Mysterious

W


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2022)

When the Saints Go Marching In

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

You can please some of the people some of the time, but you can't please all the people all the time.

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2022)

Another one bites the dust

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Bless Your Heart

C


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Cry me a river!

D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2022)

Drop dead!  (Not nice, but it's an idiom.)

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Exactly my point!

F


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2022)

Freedom Fighter

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Get the show on  the road ...

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

Half Baked

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2022)

Iron-clad (agreement)

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2022)

Jump to it

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2022)

Kill'em with Kindness

L


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2022)

Lend an  ear

M


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Meeting of the minds

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Never gonna happen!

O


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Older than dirt

P


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2022)

Put your money where your mouth is.

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Quiet before  the storm

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2022)

Rags to riches 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2022)

Road Less Traveled.

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2022)

Sign of the Times

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2022)

Time Will Tell

U/V


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

United we stand, divided we fall.

V/W


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2022)

Vim and Vigor

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2022)

Warts  and all

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Your as old as you are.

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Your a real hoot!

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Zero Hour

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2022)

Ask a silly question 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Babe  in the woods

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2022)

Cows in the cornfields

D


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2022)

Don't count your chickens.....

E


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

Every dog has its day

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2022)

Feel  at home

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2022)

Go forth

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2022)

Hale and Hearty

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

In's and Out's

J


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2022)

Joe Six-Pack

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2022)

Kangaroo Court

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2022)

Less is More..   

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2022)

More to come.

E


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2022)

N

Never say never

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2022)

Opportunity knocks.

P


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2022)

Pins and Needles

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2022)

Quick  Fix

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

Raise the roof

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Shake a Leg

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2022)

Take a back seat

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2022)

Under the weather

V


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Victory from the jaws of defeat

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

With out furthur Ado

X/Y


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

X's and O's

Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2022)

You never can tell.

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

zzzzzzzzzzz...........  

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Another day , another dollar


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2022)

Back in the saddle

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Cat outta the bag!

D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2022)

Dog days

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2022)

Etched in stone

F


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

Faster than a toupee in a tornado.

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

_Guess what?!_

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Hook , Line and Sinker

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2022)

Hook, Line and Sinker

I


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2022)

I have other fish to fry!

J


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2022)

Just another day in Paradise,,

*K*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2022)

Kick in the teeth

L


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

Loose lips sink ships

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2022)

Make the most of it.

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2022)

Never a dull moment !

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2022)

Onward and upward!

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2022)

Play it by ear.

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)

Quick  on the  draw

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2022)

Red as a beet

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2022)

_Shave time off, _ of that job.

T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2022)

To each his own.

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2022)

Under the weather 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)

Velvet  Glove

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

When all is said and done

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2022)

_Y'all come back soon!

Z/A_


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Zing! Went the strings of my heart!

A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)

Above  and beyond

B


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2022)

Back to square one

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2022)

*Curiosity Killed the Cat

D*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Diamond in the Ruff

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2022)

_Eggs all in one basket!  

(_don't put them like that! )

F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2022)

*"Foot in the Door"

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2022)

Game  on  ...

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Hook , line and sinker

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2022)

I am what I am... 

J


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Jockey for position

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2022)

Knight in shining armor!  

L


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Lights are on but nobody's home

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Make a long story short

N


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2022)

Not my fault 

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

_Original Poster   

P_


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2022)

Penny for your thoughts.

Q


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

Quality Assured

R


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

Relax, what could possibly go wrong?

S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2022)

Sleep like a log

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Take the Bull by the horns..

U


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Unsung hero

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Veddy Interesting

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

_What in the world....... 

X/ Y/ Z?_


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

X Marks the Spot!

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes and No

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2022)

Actions speak louder than words

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2022)

Bad  egg

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2022)

Clear the decks

D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Down the Hatch

E


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Etched in stone

F


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Forty winks

 

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Getting  tired? 

H


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Hale, Hale, the gang's all Here!

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

In one ear and out the other,

J


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Jury Duty

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

King of the Mountain

L


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Latchkey kids  

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Make my Day

N


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

No rest for the wicked

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2022)

One of these days 

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Pow! Zing! Boom!

Q


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Quite Right!

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

Right or Wrong 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2022)

Sink or Swim!

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2022)

Take the floor

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2022)

UFO up there

V


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2022)

Very Top Secret

W


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2022)

Waste not; Want not.

x/ y/ z?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2022)

You don't know what you've got till it's gone 

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone in there?

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2022)

Bad hair  day 

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2022)

Calm the waters

D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2022)

Do as I say, not as I do

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2022)

Egg on my face 

F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2022)

Fall on one's face

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2022)

Ghost of a chance 

H


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2022)

Hail Mary pass

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Infectious laughter

J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2022)

Just in time

K


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Keep it up!

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2022)

Lay it on the line 

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

_Make it up_ to them.

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2022)

Name that tune

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

_Over the top!_

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Peeping  Tom

Q


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2022)

Quick as a wink

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Risk it for a biscuit 

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

Saving for a rainy day.

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2022)

Tables  are turned  

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Up the Anty 

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2022)

Voice in the wilderness 

W


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Winding up Where you started.


x/ y/ z?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2022)

Youth will have its fling

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Alligator Tears

B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2022)

Break the ice 

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Call it a day!!

D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2022)

Days of wine and roses

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Every dog has it's day

F


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Forty winks!  

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2022)

Get them while they're hot

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

*Hold the ketchup!  Hold the hot mustard!!



I*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2022)

In  a  flash

J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2022)

Just a sec

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Keep your shirt on !

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2022)

Listen to your Mother 

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2022)

Man of his word

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2022)

No Smoking

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2022)

Open-and-shut case 

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Pay through the nose,

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2022)

Quivering in my boots!  

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2022)

Rest on your laurels 

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Shaved something off the price

T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2022)

Two heads are better than one

U


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Use your brain , its the little things that count,


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

Voice of authority

W


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2022)

What's new pussycat 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Xtra Credit (homework assignments)

y/ z/ a


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

You can handle it !

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2022)

Act your age

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Behave yourself !

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Cabin Fever

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya!

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Eat  like  a horse

F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2022)

Friends for life

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Gather ye Rosebuds while ye may

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Hair splitting

I


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2022)

Icy stare

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Juggling too many responsibilities

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Knock On Wood

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Look both ways.

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2022)

Make my day!

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

Nodding off to sleep!  

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2022)

Off the hook

P


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Polly wanna cracker!  

Q


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2022)

Quit while you're ahead!

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Read the fine Print!

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2022)

Sweet as sugar

T


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2022)

Torn between the 2 options...

U


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Use your brain, its the littel things that count,,

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2022)

Vicious   Circle

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Way to Go!

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2022)

X-rated

Y


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Yearbook 
(_I know it's not a phrase, but the word seems idiomatic to me)_

Z


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

Zigged when you should have Zagged 

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

At a Loss for Words

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2022)

Bouncing baby boy

C


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2022)

Cup runeth over.

D


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Don't knock it , til you tried it,,

E


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

Every dog has his day.

F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2022)

Face the facts 

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Get up you sleepy head , get up and get outta bed!

H


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Hold your horses!  

i


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

In hot water

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Joking aside.......

K


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2022)

Keep your pants on!  (Knickers, I guess, in Britain)

L


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Let's Look outside the box!

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Make ends meet.

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2022)

Never say never

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Over the Hill

I


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 20, 2022)

Inch by inch

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Just another Manic Monday

K


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2022)

P should be the next letter, after #746.

Pride goeth before a fall

Q


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2022)

Quite a good idea

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Remind me about it sometime !

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2022)

Salt of the earth

T


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2022)

Tackle an issue

U


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Up the creek without a paddle

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2022)

Vegetables on the side

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

What's new with you?

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Xtra gravy, please. 

_Xtra Special  Edition
_

Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2022)

You never know till you know

Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Zero times ten, is still zero.

(_Oh, oops! I *just* made that up, so it's not a common phrase or idiom...*yet*!)

A_


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2022)

Act your age

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2022)

Believe in yourself.

C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2022)

Christmas shopping

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2022)

Do's and Don'ts 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2022)

*Every cloud has a silver lining!

F*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

*F*ollow your Heart

*G *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2022)

Great oaks from little acorns grow.

H


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Hard as a Rock!

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2022)

If at first, you don't succeed,........ _(you all know the rest!)

J_


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2022)

*Jack of all trades!

K*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2022)

Kiss and tell

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Laugh and the World laughs with you !!

M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2022)

Make hay while the sun shines

N


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2022)

Nothing ventured, Nothing gained.

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Over the Hill

P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2022)

Put it there

Q


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Quick as lightening

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2022)

Red as a beet

S


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2022)

Side-stepping an issue

T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

To tell the truth....

U


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2022)

Under the radar

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2022)

Vote for me

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Wise as an Owl

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2022)

Xtra Strength

Y? Z?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Your such a Hoot!

Z/A


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2022)

Act your age

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Bar  fly

C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2022)

Cut your losses

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2022)

Dance like nobody's watching 

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2022)

Eat your Heart out,,

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

Fall off the turnip truck

G


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2022)

Green with envy

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2022)

Hail  Mary pass

I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2022)

In A Pickle

J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Jack  Frost

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Keep your head up!

L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2022)

Look before you leap

M


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> Fall off the turnip truck
> 
> G


Never have heard of that one! VERY funny!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2022)

Make the most of it!

N


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Never have heard of that one! VERY funny!


​Meaning of Idiom ‘Just Fell off the Turnip Truck’​Someone who just fell off the turnip truck is naive, gullible, inexperienced, easily fooled, ignorant, unsophisticated, etc.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

N  .. No go

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Out of the frying pan and into the fire.

P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2022)

Put your money where your mouth is

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2023)

Quiet  before  the storm

R


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2023)

Running on empty

S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2023)

Shop 'til you drop

T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Time to take a second Look..

U


----------



## Sunny (Jan 1, 2023)

Useful idiots

V


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2023)

Very nice if you like that sort of thing 

W


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Wait one cotton Pickin' Minute!

X/Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 2, 2023)

Young love

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Zing went the strings of my heart!

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2023)

All the fun of the fair 

B


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2023)

Bitter cold

C


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2023)

Caught you in the act!!

D


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2023)

Diamonds are a girl's best friend

E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2023)

Every dog has his day,

F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2023)

Feel your way

G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2023)

Get a Life !

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2023)

Hat  Trick

I


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2023)

It's my way or the highway 

J


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2023)

Jimmy Cracked corn and i don't care,,,

K


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2023)

Know thyself

L


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2023)

Left Handed Compliment

M


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2023)

_Mark My Words!_


----------



## Sunny (Saturday at 8:16 AM)

Never say never

O


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 10:14 AM)

Ordinary day in an ordinary neighborhood

P


----------



## tinytn (Saturday at 10:17 AM)

Play Second Fiddle

Q


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 10:28 AM)

Quiz them over the facts.....

R


----------



## tinytn (Saturday at 10:31 AM)

Relax and take a deep breath !

S


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 10:33 AM)

Sad Sack

T


----------



## JustBonee (Saturday at 10:34 AM)

Take  the plunge

U


----------



## Kaila (Saturday at 10:46 AM)

Under Duress

V


----------



## Sparky (Monday at 11:58 AM)

Village Idiot

W


----------



## Kaila (Monday at 5:52 PM)

winter wonderland

x/ y


----------



## Sunny (Tuesday at 8:28 AM)

Year round

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Tuesday at 9:08 AM)

Zero  hour

A


----------



## Kaila (Tuesday at 10:44 AM)

Aim high.

B


----------



## Sunny (Tuesday at 11:31 AM)

Baby blue

C


----------



## Kaila (Tuesday at 11:42 AM)

Cold turkey.

D


----------



## Sparky (Tuesday at 11:50 AM)

Don't do that

E


----------



## Kaila (Tuesday at 11:56 AM)

Every so often.

F


----------



## tinytn (Tuesday at 12:46 PM)

Face to Face

G


----------



## JustBonee (Tuesday at 1:36 PM)

Get the show on the  road

H


----------



## Sunny (Tuesday at 3:20 PM)

Happy holidays!

I


----------



## Sparky (Wednesday at 11:56 AM)

Itchy Feet 

J


----------



## tinytn (Wednesday at 12:10 PM)

Jig is up!

K


----------



## Sparky (Yesterday at 12:04 PM)

Know yourself

L


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 12:35 PM)

Lets call the whole thing off..

M


----------



## Sunny (Yesterday at 1:59 PM)

Make hay while the sun shines

N


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 6:25 PM)

No Way Hosa 

O


----------



## Kaila (Yesterday at 6:42 PM)

Own your truth.

P


----------



## Sunny (Today at 9:55 AM)

Plain as day

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Today at 10:18 AM)

Ready and waiting 

S


----------

